# Tsunami



## Veronica

My thoughts are with the people of Japan as this terrible disaster unfolds.


----------



## Singapore Saint

*I hope everyone is ok...*

Hi,

My wife and I have signed off on our relocation package to Tokyo only this morning, with a move date set for June... my excitement was quickly superceded by watching CNN open-mouthed as I watched footage of the Tsunami hit...

People in Japan on this board have provided so much useful information to me, either directly or through reading other people's queries, and I hope that you, your families and your friends are all ok.


----------



## Johanna

Also thinking of those affected by this horrific earthquake and ensuing tsunamis.


----------



## dizzyizzy

From the news: ‎'The wave has been reported already to be higher than some pacific islands' // 'The extent never before seen'. This is huge  My thoughts with Japan and the whole of the pacific. Even South America and Mexico are in Tsunami alert now. Absolutely incredible.


----------



## thepilotswife

I've already checked in with all my friends still in Japan(thankfully, all are south of Tokyo and all are ok, minimal damage where they are). I hope those on this board are ok.


----------



## ymg

Wow. This is huge . This earthquake/tsunami has a tremendous impact on the world. My thoughts are with the people of Japan and all countries in the area. Let's pray for them.


----------



## jojo

Its horrendous! It makes you realise that man is an insignificant force on the planet has no power at all. All our stupid wars, squabbling and save the earth stuff mean nothing! 

Jo xxx


----------



## dizzyizzy

News are saying now that a 'nuclear power emergency situation' has been declared and that only happens when leak radioactivity has been confirmed. Did you guys see the video of a huge vortex in the ocean sucking everthing in? Would that be related to the nuclear emergency?? What a disaster.


----------



## andmac

Our thoughts are with the people of Japan. Words seem insignificant right now.....


----------



## MaidenScotland

Mother nature at her worse... thinking of all who are affected by this terrible disaster


----------



## jojo

I'm watching it on the BBC News, its shocking

BBC News - Japan tsunami

Jo xxx


----------



## Guest

My sincerest well wishes with the people of Japan in this time of calamity.


----------



## Veronica

I have been watching it all unfold on Sky news since I got up this morning.
I havnt got any work done at all. 
It is scary to watch and realise just how powerless we mere mortals are if nature turns against us. 

I just pray the death toll dosnt get too high.
To all our members here in Japan, keep safe and let us know you are Ok.

Veronica


----------



## Guest

What I am finding totally outrageous is that all those television helicopters are flying out there gathering pictures of people in distress and NOT helping them in any way. I mean I saw a couple of moving cars being surrounded by waters - their path blocked all of a sudden. They contained living human beings. The news helicopter could have TRIED saving the people. I am disgusted by this 'voyeurism'.


----------



## Veronica

ausimmi said:


> What I am finding totally outrageous is that all those television helicopters are flying out there gathering pictures of people in distress and NOT helping them in any way. I mean I saw a couple of moving cars being surrounded by waters - their path blocked all of a sudden. They contained living human beings. The news helicopter could have TRIED saving the people. I am disgusted by this 'voyeurism'.


I really dont think that there is anything that they could have done. The water was moving far too quickly to give any chance of rescuing the people in the cars.
Don't forget that these helicopters are not equipped with rescue winches etc.

It is very upsetting upsetting and when you watch it it is almost like watching a disaster movie.


----------



## Lily22

Thank you all for thinking about us. The disaster is truly heartbreaking. The most powerful earthquake in Japan's recorded history, of magnitude 8.9, has left more than 1100 people dead/missing, and increasing minute by minute... and frequent aftershocks even now are creating more injured. The road to recovery will be long but I know people here will get over this.

If you can, please help us by spreading the words for support. The Red Cross has a fund, probably the UN as well; even a dollar or a Euro will help a lot.
https://american.redcross.org/site/Donation2?5052.donation=form1&df_id=5052&idb=0

SingaporeSaint: I know you had a question about dogs, but will get back to you.

To those getting electricity by Tokyo Denryoku, I heard we will be sharing electricity from tomorrow (Sunday). There will be three hours of blackout period per day; please check for the details on times for your region. Be careful when using candles or kitchen stove during this blackout period; use flashlight instead.

Be safe, everyone!


----------



## Veronica

Its good to know you are safe Lily. 
Lets hope some more of our members will let us know they are safe.


----------



## bettysue

Thinking of all the people who are there at the moment x


----------



## siobhanwf

Watching everything unfold on the TV here in Australia. My thoughts go out to all in Japan. Especially those in affected areas.
News here is saying that many australians are still unaccounted for.


----------



## dizzyizzy

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...ai/73171-japan-earthquake-tsunami-relief.html


----------



## SarahNB

Our thoughts and prayers are with you Japan. Wishing and hoping that everything will settle down, so you can focus on starting the recovery process.


----------

